
Paper Strandbeest Is Strong Enough to Walk - NicoJuicy
https://hackaday.com/2019/06/01/paper-strandbeest-is-strong-enough-to-walk/
======
scdoshi
Interesting set of videos by Jansen explaining systems used to create
strandbeest:
[https://www.strandbeest.com/explains](https://www.strandbeest.com/explains)

~~~
tim333
And him on how you may help the strandbeests reproduce
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U02qqB-2nbs&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U02qqB-2nbs&feature=youtu.be&t=130)

------
character0
I was hoping these would be wind powered like his larger sculptures, but I
guess it makes sense that it wouldn't be possible with paper

~~~
Doxin
I'm sure it would be possible. Theo Jansen himself created a wind-powered one
out of cardboard:
[https://youtu.be/MYGJ9jrbpvg?t=222](https://youtu.be/MYGJ9jrbpvg?t=222)

------
mhb
So it's some kind of breakthrough that you can make a walking toy with motors
and an offset crank? And I guess you need an Arduino for this too. The whole
Strandbeest worship is mystifying.

~~~
soulofmischief
You must be fun at parties. Try taking a trip to your local gallery sometime
and appreciating art for art's sake.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jansen%27s_linkage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jansen%27s_linkage)

~~~
dang
> You must be fun at parties.

Please edit personal swipes out of your comments here. Your post would be much
better without that bit.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
soulofmischief
You got it, dang. I was being light-hearted but I get it, Poe's law and all.

